# B&S MUFFLER



## Hugo (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a backup generator powered by an 11 HP Briggs & Stratton L head engine (model # 252411) that is very loud. It has an original equipment perforated steel pot type muffler with 1” NPT connections. Does anyone have a suggestion for shutting this thing up so the neighbors and I can get some sleep when the power goes off in the middle of the night (3 times in the last 2 weeks)? 
Hugo


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Hugo
Go down to your local small motor dealer (possibly a lawn and garden equipment company) and they should have a listing of different types of mufflers available for that style of motor. When you go there, make sure that you take the model, type and serial number off that engine so they can try and set you up with something quieter.

snoman


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Hugo: in regards to a quiet muffler for your generator, B&S has a quiet muffler (Part # BS494501).


----------



## Hugo (Aug 10, 2004)

DEKEN,
Do you have any dimensions or can you link me to drawings of BS494501? All I can get out of B&S Customer Service is a CYA "We don no nuttin". I need a 1"NPT connection and I have space limitations. Do you know if this thing actually works? B&S has run me down the primrose path with mufflers that don't work and didn't fit in the past.
Thanks,
Hugo


----------

